# Leopard Gecko Breeding; Biting



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey There,

I introduced my female to my male Leopard Gecko this afternoon, and he done the usual behaviour which he does. Stalk her, and slowly get closer to her vent area with his head, he then bit her tail and latched on for quite awhile, i was over concerned and tried my best to release his lock, i tried spraying water but he just would not let go. Is this usual behaviour? As i've read they bite, Quick nibbles and then they slowly get closer to the neck and lock, and then the mating should happen. 

Is it okay for him to latch onto her tail for this long?
Do your males do this? Should i just see what happens, incase he gradually heads towards her neck?

Sorry for all the questions.
Thanks in advance,

Scott


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

some of my males hold on for ages before they start moving up, and some don't even move up, they just grab the tail and have a go at trying to mate from that angle, shouldn't be anything to worry about and spraying etc, may just slow the process down


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

True.
I May Try Again Now, Bit more natural at night also. I'll keep a close eye on them both again. Im just to paranoid i suppose. Found a caresheet that states the following (which is what happened);




> Breeding normally takes place from February through sometimes to as late as October. A drop of temperature of a few degrees stimulates breeding, so if you want to breed your geckos, drop the temperature in the tank at winter by about 7 degrees Celsius, to only 25 degrees centigrade (77 degrees Fahrenheit), and by a few more centigrade at night. When a male gecko wants to breed with a female he will approach her and lick her. He will then start gently biting her at the base of her tail, and work his way up to the neck. If she does not want to mate, the female will bite the male back, and he will soon go away. If she wants to mate, she will let the male continue biting her. When the male reaches her neck, he will put his nearest back leg over the base of her tail. The female raises her tail, and the male curls his tail underneath hers. Then, still griping her neck with his mouth he releases one of his two hemipenes, puts it in her cloaca, and mates.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

In the last two days I've seen one of my males mate with two different females, he's a right dirty bugger and they're all so keen. He gives them a nibble on the side of the neck and they lift their tail ready for him lol.

However, I tried a different male and his apporach seemed so violent, he grabbed one by the tail and really ragged her about roughly. It scared me so I seperated him away from her, then tried again and he did the same so he's still on his own.. It looked more agressive than normal mating behaviour that Ive seen before so now I don't know whether to risk trying it again :?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, Seeing as this is my first attempt, i didnt know whether it was aggresive or sexual. And it was defernetly sexual :]<br><br>I have just put them together just now, and he done what he done earlier today, but after about 5 minutes of latching on to the base of her tail, he worked his way up. And they were entrinded for a couple of minutes. I have some pictures, im over the moon. First breeding attempt, hopefully a healthy egg or two (don't know if this is her first clutch).<br><br>Thanks for your help.<br>


----------

